# bow question



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i have a bow that i got for christmas about 6 years ago or so.... only shot it about 30 times... never hunted with it.... i have everything i need to hunt with it.. i shot it before with a finger tab.... just bought a release.. do i need to buy and put a little rope hoop on my bow string to use the release dont i ???? im pretty sure i do but just wanted to ask for advice...


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

you dont have to, but a release knock is nice so that the release is centered behind the arrow


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Littleking is right. It is not necessary but you will not center the release point behind the arrow without it which can make the release less consistent. However I did it for a while after deciding to go to a release but I had not needed a new bowstring so I did not put one on. You can get the loop put on your existing string. They also make a style that can be attached by small screws and is a solid plastic loop. I have never used one so I can not speak to how they work.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Another reason for using the loop is less wear and tear on the serving of the string. The mechanical releases will slowly wear the serving away if you attach it directly to it. Using the loop is just a better way to go. Besides, it only costs a few dollars to buy and install.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

crankus_maximus said:


> Another reason for using the loop is less wear and tear on the serving of the string. The mechanical releases will slowly wear the serving away if you attach it directly to it. Using the loop is just a better way to go. Besides, it only costs a few dollars to buy and install.


 That is a good point if you are using a release designed for the loop. When I started with a release I was using one with 2 bearings that lotched it to the string/serving. It created a lot less wear on the serving. In fact it was barely obvious where I was attaching even after a season of shooting. However with my current True Fire release I think it would cut away at the serving.


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

#1 reason to use a loop on a hunting bow: If you draw a bow with an arrow on the string and the release attached directly on the string below the arrow (with or without eliminator buttons), If you let the bow down and draw it a second time, the arrow will fall off the string. If you use a loop you can draw and let down as many times as you like and the arrow will stay on the string. This is a big advantage when hunting deer. Esp. in woods or brush. I've had to let down on deer quite a few times in the past.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

All is true, but you should also consider the length of the string loop when calculating the drawlength. It will at a half inch or so. Usually not a big deal but it may be to some.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

bronzebackyac said:


> All is true, but you should also consider the length of the string loop when calculating the drawlength. It will at a half inch or so. Usually not a big deal but it may be to some.


 That is another good point. For someone who is teetering on the edge of dropping an inch on their setup this would be a reason to make that change. You are better off being a tad short as opposed to long.


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

I agree. There are a lot of seed nuts out there that try to shoot as long a draw as they can. From what I have seen, I would say that the average hunter/3d shooter shoots at least an inch longer than they should. An over drawn bow is by far the number one form problem among average archers. Dont forget to change your draw length when you add a loop. The advantages of a loop far out weigh the advantages of a few more FPS in the deer woods....imho.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Peon, I too used to shoot with fingers. After about 10 years out of bowhunting I bought a different bow and a release. What a difference! My advice would be to find a reputable bow shop and let them set you up. It is money well spent plus they can install chosen accesories if needed in half the time that you can. Good luck


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I've shot both fingers and release for a bunch of years. The release would be the easiest by far. Shooting fingers just introduces a whole new set of problems to overcome that you don't need to deal with.

I still hunt with fingers versus release 75% of the time. I'm getting old and might forget the release, I never seem to forget to take my fingers with me.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

thanks for all the info i ended up buying a t.r.u. ball nok the metal screw on kind.. and bought a kisser button.. i dont think ill be hunting this year my arm needs to heal up so i can practice shoot first !! ill probally just hunt next year!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundy said:


> I still hunt with fingers versus release 75% of the time. I'm getting old and might forget the release, I never seem to forget to take my fingers with me.


 Yeah but if you are like me you and shoot with a finger tabthen you will forget it too. I think I forgot it more than I do my release. I have switched completely over to release now. I find it easier to stay consistent with my release technique and with my old back and shoulders it aids in drawing ease.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I too have forgotten or dropped my tab, fortunately I had tabs in almost every pocket, but I've killed a couple a deer with no tab or glove, just good ole skin.


----------

